# Power Testing



## n2caraudio (Sep 22, 2010)

Just posted some power testing of the Arc Audio amps that reviewed on my website n2caraudio.com if anyone is interested.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Sure . . . post em up, we'll look em over


----------



## sonic purity (Nov 20, 2007)

Oliver said:


> Sure . . . post em up, we'll look em over


got them on the website n2caraudio.com


----------

